# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Ngủ với cá ở khách sạn 'độc và dị' dưới lòng đại dương

## Meoluoi9x

*Căn phòng độc đáo nằm dưới nước biển tại hòn đảo Pemba ngoài khơi Tanzania đã bắt đầu mở cửa đón khách du lịch.*

Mới đây, khu nghỉ dưỡng Manta tại hòn đảo Pemba ngoài khơi Tanzania đã đưa phòng ngủ dưới nước, được thiết kế bởi kiến trúc sư Mikael Genberd, đi vào hoạt động trong tháng 11. 

6 khách du lịch đầu tiên đã được trải nghiệm cảm giác “ngủ với cá” giữa lòng đại dương trong các phòng chìm độc đáo này.

Khách sạn nhỏ dưới nước nằm cách bờ biển 250m, sâu 4m với cấu trúc nổi 3 tầng gồm tầng mái, boong ở dưới nước biển chứa một phòng khách và một phòng tắm, cuối cùng là phòng ngủ. 

Riêng phòng ngủ được thiết kế đặc biệt với những bức tường được làm bằng cửa kính để du khách có thể thỏa thích ngắm nhìn những rạn san hô đầy màu sắc, những loài cá đẹp và lạ. 

Ngoài ra, khoang ngoài trời ở trên mái có tầm nhìn tuyệt vời và du khách có thể tắm nắng ban ngày và ngắm sao ban đêm trên "tầng thượng" độc đáo này. 



Phòng ngủ dưới nước độc đáo này thuộc khu nghỉ dưỡng Manta tại hòn đảo Pemba, ngoài khơi Tanzania, cách bờ biển 250m.



Nhìn từ trên cao, "khách sạn thu nhỏ" này thật "khiêm tốn" so với đại dương xanh bao la.



Tuy nhiên, với kiến trúc 3 tầng độc đáo, nơi đây đáp ứng được nhu cầu gần gũi với thiên nhiên của những du khách yêu biển.



Phần cấu trúc nằm dưới nước bao gồm phòng khách, phòng ngủ và phòng tắm. 



Phòng ngủ được thiết kế đặc biệt với những ô cửa sổ khổng lồ để du khách có thể thỏa thích ngắm nhìn những loài cá đang bơi lội.



Ban ngày, ngoài các rặng san hô, bạn có thể bắt gặp cá dơi, cá loa kèn tại khu vực này.



Riêng vào buổi đêm, những đốm sáng tự nhiên dưới lòng đại dương tạo nên một sự mờ ảo đầy hấp dẫn.



Ngoài ra, phần tầng thượng nổi lên trên mặt nước cũng mang lại cảm giác bồng bềnh giữa đại dương đầy thú vị cho du khách.


_Theo Zing_

----------


## dung89

Wow lại có cả kiểu du lịch thế này nữa, ấn tượng thật

----------


## kimchung

Con người đúng là có nhiều sáng kiến, phát minh vĩ đại.

----------


## phuongvtt1991

wow độc đáo thế

----------

